# How the flip do you buy from Micracles Aquariums?????



## united natures (Jul 12, 2008)

So Ive seen multiple people say they got their tanks from MicraclesAquariums and that they are one of the few suppliers of Starphire tanks in Ontario.

Ive contacted them multiple times through their website....over many years.....and ZERO RESPONSE.

Are they still in business? Does their website even work? Do they still check their email????


How the heck do people buy from them?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Have you tried calling them?


----------



## united natures (Jul 12, 2008)

kamal said:


> Have you tried calling them?


Thanks, I finally got in touch with them. But oof, $125 for a 10 gal....was not expecting it to be this pricey lol.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

A 10gal at BA/Mississauga, is $23.99 today.


----------



## united natures (Jul 12, 2008)

loonie said:


> A 10gal at BA/Mississauga, is $23.99 today.


Yeah but unfortunately I am looking for low-iron glass, and preferably rimless


----------



## Plecopecs (Jan 10, 2017)

united natures said:


> Thanks, I finally got in touch with them. But oof, $125 for a 10 gal....was not expecting it to be this pricey lol.


https://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accesso...e-rimless-tanks-for-sale/1521387140?undefined

and why nt grab ne of these'?


----------



## united natures (Jul 12, 2008)

Plecopecs said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accesso...e-rimless-tanks-for-sale/1521387140?undefined
> 
> and why nt grab ne of these'?


Thanks but unfortunately I live on the other end of Mississauga and dont really have a way to get to Scarborough. I've contacted them before about delivery and they dont deliver unless over $200


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Miracles is in Orangeville. Probably a bit farther to go than Scarborough. Well worth the drive though, for the right tank. (I got my 125g there)

As for a 10g tank, the glass is likely not thick enough for the difference between regular glass and Starfire glass to be seen. And the 10g tank at Big Al's was likely made at Miracles anyway.

Lee


----------



## united natures (Jul 12, 2008)

Lee_D said:


> Miracles is in Orangeville. Probably a bit farther to go than Scarborough. Well worth the drive though, for the right tank. (I got my 125g there)
> 
> As for a 10g tank, the glass is likely not thick enough for the difference between regular glass and Starfire glass to be seen. And the 10g tank at Big Al's was likely made at Miracles anyway.
> 
> Lee


Ah didn't know Miracles had an actual store. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

It's not actually a store. It's the factory. They kind of sell the tanks out the back door. When I bought mine a number of years ago, they only took cash.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Lee_D said:


> It's not actually a store. It's the factory. They kind of sell the tanks out the back door. When I bought mine a number of years ago, they only took cash.


Correct Miracles is a factory for building Aquarium tanks. Today. BA has different brand of tanks and there is a difference in price base on brand.


----------

